# speaker enclosures builder?



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey guys,

I don't have tools right now to do any worthwhile cabinet building so i thought I'd ask the forum. Would anyone be willing to make me a trio of speaker cabinets for my ht setup? of course i'd be willing to pay and the designs would be very simple. basically i need three 4x4x14 cabinets with two speaker holes (each) beveled at a 45 degree angle on the inside. made out of oak. possibly a removable baffle but we can discuss that later.

If you're interested in making a little side cash let me know.


thanks,


scott


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Email Mr. Marv he's on your side of the country.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i think mr marv is a bit out of my budget


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> i think mr marv is a bit out of my budget


You may be surprised to learn that many guys have received a nice discount by just mentioning _to me_ that the price I gave them was a bit out of their budget.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

Mr. Marv is not only the biggest car audio nut I've ever talked to, he's also damn reasonable. Mr. Marv for president? No, wait... then no one would get their enclosures! Mr. Marv for DIYMA nut of the year!


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

scott_fx said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I don't have tools right now to do any worthwhile cabinet building so i thought I'd ask the forum. Would anyone be willing to make me a trio of speaker cabinets for my ht setup? of course i'd be willing to pay and the designs would be very simple. basically i need three 4x4x14 cabinets with two speaker holes (each) beveled at a 45 degree angle on the inside. made out of oak. possibly a removable baffle but we can discuss that later.
> 
> ...


 4 inches by 4 inches by 14 inches 

You sure ?


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

marv 'is' the guy for the job if you want quality work.


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

60ndown said:


> marv 'is' the guy for the job if you want quality work.


It's a shame he doesn't live in Socal.


----------



## GenPac (Oct 29, 2007)

I'd personally have gone to Mr. Marv even if he lived in New Zealand. But then again, not everyone is looking for perfection.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

a$$hole said:


> 4 inches by 4 inches by 14 inches
> 
> You sure ?


Yeah, I'm trying to build some satellites based on this thread to pair up with my IB sub setup:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33783

I will toy with zaph's notch filter for this driver as well.

I like the way zaph's sounds but it doesn't exactly fit with my setup so i want to test out this alternative using two hivi's to increase efficiency and to be able to mount the center under my tv.





Mr Marv said:


> You may be surprised to learn that many guys have received a nice discount by just mentioning _to me_ that the price I gave them was a bit out of their budget.


ok ok, i'll bite!


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

Sephiroth619 said:


> It's a shame he doesn't live in Socal.


he ships boxes all the time


----------

